# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Lãng mạn những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới châu Á - Địa Điểm Chụp ảnh cưới

## hangnt

*Đừng bỏ qua những điểm đến sau nếu bạn muốn bộ ảnh cưới có những ‘shot’ hình ấn tượng.*

>> 6 địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới lung linh nhất hành tinh

*1.	Hàn Quốc*

Hàn Quốc là địa điểm lý tưởng cho những bạn trẻ thích phong cách chụp ảnh lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng. Một trong những địa điểm nổi tiếng nhất, được nhiều người tìm đến chụp ảnh cưới nhất là đảo Nami, phim trường của bộ phim Bản tình ca mùa đông với những hàng cây khi xanh mướt, lúc vàng rực, không khí trong trẻo. Thành phố Busan với biển xanh, nắng vàng cũng là ngoại cảnh lý tưởng cho những góc ảnh rộng, tình tứ. 




*2.	Singapore*

Không khí ở Singapore đặc biệt trong lành, vì vậy những bức ảnh chụp tại đây thường rất trong, và tạo cảm giác mát mẻ. Những cặp uyên ương đặc biệt thích lưu lại kỷ niệm của mình tại Singapore botanic garden (vườn bách thảo Singapore), nơi có cảnh quan khá đa dạng: cây xanh, hồ thiên nga…





Ảnh cưới với ngoại cảnh là Marina Bay Sands.
*3.	Phuket, Thái Lan*

Thành phố biển lừng danh Phuket ở Thái Lan không chỉ hút vô vàn khách du lịch hàng năm mà còn là “thanh nam châm” hút các đôi tình nhân, vợ chồng mới cưới. Họ đến đây để làm đám cưới, nghỉ trăng mật và tất nhiên là cả chụp ảnh cưới. Màn nước xanh trong vắt bờ cát êm ru khiến những bức ảnh cưới càng thêm thơ mộng. 




*4.	Nhật Bản*

Bờ biển Okinawa nắng rọi hay những cành anh đào xòa bóng, nở rộ sắc hồng khiến mọi bức ảnh cưới đều thêm phần ấn tượng mà chẳng cần bất cứ hiệu ứng nào. Cố đô Kyoto, thành phố Okinawa hay ngôi làng Furano với đồng hoa oải hương tím bạt ngàn là những gợi ý cho bạn. 




*5.	Bali, Indonesia*

Tại Bali, bạn sẽ có nhiều lựa chọn đa dạng cho ngoại cảnh ảnh cưới. Từ biển nước xanh mênh mông, tới những cánh đồng lúa bạt ngàn, trải dài khuất tầm mắt. Tất cả đều góp phần giúp bức ảnh thêm thi vị mà bạn chẳng mât công tạo dáng hay chỉnh sửa nhiều. 



Theo xzone

Cùng khám phá *Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu* - *Chup anh cuoi o dau*

----------

